# naturesflavors.com/Texas Natural Supply



## donald roller wilson (May 12, 2008)

online only supply company based in Orange, Ca. They had some essential oils listed as cheaper than Texas Natural Supply, so I ordered three things from them. 
I was not sent my order (paid by debit card) for an entire month. California borders the state I live in. 
If you check their website, it looks like they would carry nearly anything you could want, from essential oils to dietary items. 
I should point out that the "live support" is Always offline. I sent about five total emails inquiring about my order that were never answered. 
I don't know if this made a difference, but I posted a complaint on "Ripoff Report" about the fact that I had been waiting a month, and that they wouldn't acknowledge my emails, and suddenly I got my order a day or two later. 
I would like to point out that I checked other reviews of the company online by others, and it was mixed. 
Texas Natural Supply, on the other hand, sent my order within a week.


----------



## thenaturalway (May 12, 2008)

donald roller wilson said:
			
		

> online only supply company based in Orange, Ca. They had some essential oils listed as cheaper than Texas Natural Supply, so I ordered three things from them.
> I was not sent my order (paid by debit card) for an entire month. California borders the state I live in.
> If you check their website, it looks like they would carry nearly anything you could want, from essential oils to dietary items.
> I should point out that the "live support" is Always offline. I sent about five total emails inquiring about my order that were never answered.
> ...



I was just checking out Texas Natural Supply.  They have tons of stuff I want to order but I think I would definitely go broke! Their prices seem somewhat reasonable.  Are you satisfied with the products you bought from TNS?


----------

